# Current female pianists, survey



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah, the categorizing itself is silly etc. etc., but for those of us who perhaps aren´t so knowledgeable about contemporary or most recent musicians, there´s a ranking project going on concerning 15 top contemporary female pianists; it´s on another, very general website ...

Mentioned are

- Argerich (currently no.2 !)
- Uchida
- Grimaud
- Pires
- Hewitt
- Biret
- Yuja Wang
- Olga Kern
- Imogene Cooper
- Marina Yakhlakova (currently no.1 !)
- Polina Leschenko
- Yuiana Avdeeva
- Anna Fedorova
- Anna Vinnitskaya
- V. Lisitsa

Any thoughts, protests, fans ... ?


----------



## Asterix77 (Oct 17, 2015)

The first and only question that comes to mind is: why?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Others - Xiao-Mei, Queffelec, Kupiec, Oppens.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Asterix77 said:


> The first and only question that comes to mind is: why?


Why ask why? This is TC afterall.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Some more, worth mentioning IMO:

Labeque sisters duo;
Viktoria Postnikova;
Anne-Marie McDermott;
Angela Brownridge;
Lilya Silberstein;
Kathryn Stott;
Maria Lettberg;
Joanna MacGregor;
Noriko Ogawa. 

On a very local scale here in Denmark, there aren´t really any major female pianists, but Amalie Malling and Rosalyn Bevan are personal favourites of mine, ahead of Bjørkøe, Berit Johansen, and way ahead of Westenholz, Gislinge and recently deceased Øland.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I think Martha is too idiosyncratic to top my list. She's great for Prokofiev, but I'm not fond of her Schumann. I'm thrilled with Uchida though -- everything she does.


----------



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

Some additions: 

Katia Buniatishvili. Controversial, but never boring. 
Vanessa Benelli Mosel. Her new Revolutions album is quite interesting
Ingrid Fliter - dont' like her recent Chopin very much though

And personally I find Lisitsa terribly overrated.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I quite like Valentina Igoshina


----------

